

Ask HN: how to read HN on iPhone/iPad and save links on Pocket? - armansu

I use &#x27;Hacker News (YC)&#x27; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;hacker-news-yc&#x2F;id713733435) and &#x27;news:yc&#x27; (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;news-yc&#x2F;id434787119?mt=8) to read HN on my iOS devices. I used these apps to save the links I read &amp; liked on Pocket (so I can share it later on Twitter with my own blurb from the desktop). However, the iOS 7 versions of the &#x27;Hacker News (YC)&#x27; and &#x27;news:yc&#x27; no longer have the &#x27;Save to Pocket&#x27; functionality. Any ideas for the replacement?
======
armansu
Flipboard doesn't work for me as it shows links from twitter.com/hnycombinator
and doesn't keep the original order (sorted by <# of points/exp^time since
submission>).

------
bennyg
My app does:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id592893508?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-yc/id592893508?mt=8)

------
shaharsol
Follow any HN twitter handle and use
[http://ctrltwit.com](http://ctrltwit.com) to save to pocket via twitter
replies.

------
frou_dh
Copy the URL then switch to the Pocket app and it will offer to save it.

------
RossPenman
HackLater. Pocket integration is its primary feature.

------
helpful
Set bookmark on Chrome or Safari browser

